# Lesner Bridge?



## Islander26 (Jul 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what is going on?

I went down there this morning and I saw that the trailers and fencing are still on the property, so I was wondering if us local people are still going to have access to the beach area under the bridge in the future.


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

Islander26 said:


> Does anyone know what is going on?
> 
> I went down there this morning and I saw that the trailers and fencing are still on the property, so I was wondering if us local people are still going to have access to the beach area under the bridge in the future.


Last I heard, the city wants to keep it that way for continued access for removing dredged material. The residents are tired of the dump trucks and equipment, so there's an ongoing battle there even though the bridge renovation is done. 

There were two no tresspassing signs on the beach on the other side of the bridge about 50 yards from the bridge last time I was there. Not sure if it's still there, but I used to set up right at the sign and a lot of people just ignored it (mainly people walking or running).


----------



## Islander26 (Jul 4, 2015)

Markapuu said:


> Last I heard, the city wants to keep it that way for continued access for removing dredged material. The residents are tired of the dump trucks and equipment, so there's an ongoing battle there even though the bridge renovation is done.
> 
> There were two no tresspassing signs on the beach on the other side of the bridge about 50 yards from the bridge last time I was there. Not sure if it's still there, but I used to set up right at the sign and a lot of people just ignored it (mainly people walking or running).


Thank you for the response Markapuu. Looks like I will be writing and calling the city to get a more definitive answer. If they are in fact going to block this long standing access then I will form a petition and bring it to our city officials.

I am tired of regular people losing beach fishing access

I can afford to buy or build a boat for myself as I build wooden skiffs for a hobby, but what about the lower income folks who may have just lost another great spot with reasonable parking?

Thanks.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

With all the new construction i would bet that you(us) dont have long before they close it down for (them) as in the folks paying all that money to live there. I was there couple weekends ago and the usual customers were there past the no trespass signs and even on the bridge supports and once they start trashing the place again it will be over all those rich folks livin there wont stand for it i dont think i would either


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The grand opening/ribbon cutting for the new bridge is next Wednesday, 12 December @ 1600 so you should see the construction equipment slowly going away to allow the car only parking to return right next to the bridge at the Crab Creek boat ramp. Not sure if the city plans on limiting or shutting down access to the beach on that side but you can still park and walk the beach to the bridge on the east (Duck Inn) side. There is a brand new condo right next to the bridge that has started selling nice views of the inlet for only $ 800,000.00 apiece 

The bridge construction berth that they're arguing about keeping for dredge spoil removal is actually way around the corner past the bridge and closer to the entrance into Crab Creek, that argument is still ongoing as far as if the city can keep it there.


Trash has always been a problem but that's what you get when it's open to everyone. The city used to place trash cans all around the inlet under and around the bridge on the west (Crab Creek) side so hopefully it will go back to public usage like before, that is a city owned recreational facility.

I've been fishing that inlet since '69, I don't think I have to tell you what my vote is ...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

A new report just came out about gang graffiti at the bridge. Be careful folks.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It only takes 1 ambitious "artist" to ruin a new bridge or anything else for that matter. I've fished that bridge since '69 and there's always been an odd "night shift" to include poachers and partiers.

I did stop by there last week and spoke to the guys in the office at Crab Creek and they said the beach is already opened as before however the parking lot next to it isn't because the bridge builders haven't re-paved it yet.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I had a little extra time today so I made the trip to one of my favorite fishing holes in our area. The cars only parking lot is not re-paved but is completely open as are all the walkways to the beach. 

Hurry up 55* water temps !!


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

jay b said:


> I had a little extra time today so I made the trip to one of my favorite fishing holes in our area. The cars only parking lot is not re-paved but is completely open as are all the walkways to the beach.


So does that mean the shoreline from the little inlet by Crab Creek (to the boat ramps) to the bridge is open/accessible again?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not all of it. The city is still debating about whether or not to keep the bulkhead for the barges that helped build the new bridge which is between those two points. 

The city and the Corps of Engineers wants to keep the bulkhead so they can continue to use it as a spot to transfer dredge spoils as they dredge the river channels in the future. The residents of course want to make it go away.

We'll see who wins that battle but in the interim that area around the bulkhead will remain off limits.


----------

